# Overheating & Code P0599



## fbcruze (Sep 30, 2018)

Forgot to mention no signs of any leaks on the ground outside. I did notice a wet spot in the passenger side in the vehicle under the floor mat. The other code I get is P00B7


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You may need to "burp" the cooling system, possibly a number of times to ensure there are no air bubbles in it. 

The water inside is probably a completely different issue. I say probably as there is a remote possibility of a heater core leak. More than likely it is water from a rainstorm or carwash etc. that works its way into the vent opening on the passenger side of the engine bay.

Causes for the *P00B7* engine code may include: 

Low coolant 
Stuck thermostat 
Defective ECT sensor 
Faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor 
Shorted or open circuits or connectors 
Bad PCM or PCM programming error


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p00b7


You said the P00B7 is the other code. What is the first one?


----------



## fbcruze (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyone got any idea on what it could be?


----------



## fbcruze (Sep 30, 2018)

Blasirl sorry i had not seen your post, before I replied. The other code is P0599. I drained the coolant when I changed the water pump. Tried putting the thermostat direct and same problem runs good for a couple of days then begins to over heat.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Possibly a bad replacement thermostat?


----------



## fbcruze (Sep 30, 2018)

Already replaced the thermostat twice. Could a bad heater core be causing the engine to overheat?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The P0599 is an electrical circuit code. It means there's a problem with the electrical portion of the thermostat and it's wiring.

The P00B7 is related to temp variance between the radiator and engine temp sensors. This can be caused electrically, with improper coolant levels, with blocked radiators, or failed thermostats.


----------

